# Hoping I don't get ripped apart here!



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey - I know that I'm new and I probably shouldn't be asking so soon, but I'm gonna - and from what I've read, you all are pretty good about telling people to f*ck-off in hilarious ways.

The "clinic" I go to is pretty expensive. They do labs and all that, but still expensive.  I've seen all these sites online (and yes I know most are scams) and they offer products much cheaper.

Does anyone have opinions about muscle-gear dot net?

The other place I thought about was 1napsgear, but the reviews on that are all over the board. What do you all think? 

I've thought about asking some of the guys at Gold's, but I'm not that social at the gym. Go, workout, go home, go to work.

And, no I'm not asking for sources! I'm just asking about the above sites.

Thanks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

ill say this cause u seem ok..If u can get a source just be playing around the net...I will bet u money its pure garbage that can give u a nasty infection...or it a scam where u send month and get dick out of it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

be patient it takes time to find a real good source.No one will just give it to u..I have more respect for my guy then just to give him up.That takes years to build..Guys that come here and in their mind all they want is a source they dont give a fuk about helping the board.Dont be that guy


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Brother Bundy.

The one thing I have noticed is that jintani labs, geneza and another all seem to be the same company, just different sites.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 6, 2014)

You're right BB.  I shouldn't have asked in the forum and I shouldn't have asked so soon. It's like going on a date, having a drink and then saying, "lets f*ck!"


----------



## shenky (Oct 6, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> You're right BB.  I shouldn't have asked in the forum and I shouldn't have asked so soon. It's like going on a date, having a drink and then saying, "lets f*ck!"



Nah, this forum is to ask or share experiences with specific labs. Now, if you ask for a source, that is a different thang


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> You're right BB.  I shouldn't have asked in the forum and I shouldn't have asked so soon. It's like going on a date, having a drink and then saying, "lets f*ck!"


Bundy doesn't get to the "want to go on a date" "before lets fuk" and a drink? pffft. that costs money.  lol


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 6, 2014)

Hilarious stontag!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> Hilarious stontag!



ya bro i dont spend a quarter on hoes...first get the suckin then mayb a happy meal later


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

as far as sources go..Any shmo can find a shit lab just by goggling it..If u want high quality this takes time


----------



## bronco (Oct 6, 2014)

Deffinately stay away from naps. Never heard of the other one


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 6, 2014)

Try getting out of your comfort zone brother get social... Your in Bellevue? Whaaat im downtown Seattle... Advice though its best to avoid .com sites bro


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 6, 2014)

LOL, yeah, try to make some local friends Ha Ha


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> LOL, yeah, try to make some local friends Ha Ha



Will you be my bestest friend Rumpy?  I'm so lonely.


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 7, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ya bro i dont spend a quarter on hoes...first get the suckin then mayb a happy meal later



If she swallows , I'll let her Super size it.


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 7, 2014)

Your best bet might be to make some friends in the gym. Just don't come and plain out ask right away and get yourself throat punched.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 7, 2014)

I group NAPS in alongside ALIN, Uncle Z and IP. They wouldn't have been around all these yrs if they were complete scam and just stealing money. They all have had good products. The problem is the crap mixed in.
    Why a supplier with such a large customer base wouldn't ensure that their suppliers aren't top shelf is beyond me. They must seek out going out of biz deals and prices on bulk supplies that ensures them a margin that is almost pure profit. They know that they are going to be receiving new customers and orders everyday because guys are logging on for the first time every day.
    Some sources are of the belief that the whole thing(their biz) could be gone tomorrow and they need to get what they can while they are here.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 7, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> Will you be my bestest friend Rumpy?  I'm so lonely.



Let's start with dinner and drinks, LOL


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2014)

Clinic's are a rip off.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> If she swallows , I'll let her Super size it.



A Big Gulp?


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 7, 2014)

eggheadmuscle said:


> a big gulp?


lol........


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, mine is pretty $$$$ for what you get.  But there is a "doctor" and they do labs.  Just from what I've read around, it isn't necessary to spend my kids college education to get ripped.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

Meh.  Dating is for pussies! I just want a quick in-and-out.  (get it?! Ha! I made a funny.)


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2014)

I dont know about geneza being the same product from a different lab but I do onow that when I used their tren 3 years ago it was the shit! It was almost a neon orange color. Not sure how their quality is now though but def dont go through naps


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 8, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> If she swallows , I'll let her Super size it.



Have to watch out for those super sized happy meals!  Might come back with some WILLNOTS instead of a toy!


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 8, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> I group NAPS in alongside ALIN, Uncle Z and IP. They wouldn't have been around all these yrs if they were complete scam and just stealing money. They all have had good products. The problem is the crap mixed in.
> Why a supplier with such a large customer base wouldn't ensure that their suppliers aren't top shelf is beyond me. They must seek out going out of biz deals and prices on bulk supplies that ensures them a margin that is almost pure profit. They know that they are going to be receiving new customers and orders everyday because guys are logging on for the first time every day.
> Some sources are of the belief that the whole thing(their biz) could be gone tomorrow and they need to get what they can while they are here.



good to see you around, Ben, i missed reading your posts. cheers


----------



## aseadweller (Oct 8, 2014)

I use NAPs, all brand name, and been around, stayed around. Two years, never a hitch. There is a lot of animosity about naps as they are like the Walmart of online steroids. The Geneza line has been strong and reliable. Look at the sale, discount, clearance and bulk for some deals, the link is below:


_Please do not post links_


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2014)

aseadweller said:


> I use NAPs, all brand name, and been around, stayed around. Two years, never a hitch. There is a lot of animosity about naps as they are like the Walmart of online steroids. The Geneza line has been strong and reliable. Look at the sale, discount, clearance and bulk for some deals, the link is below:



You may as well just come out the closet and admit to being a rep


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay, I got my first batch of stuff from muscle-gear. It all "looks legit", which I know means nothing. The hygetropin has seals and a little hologram thingy. If it's crap, the packaging is pretty to look at, LOL. The Teragon Labs I've read some about and people seem to have good reviews on different sites. Muscle-gear has gotten same pretty bad reviews for spamming and locking up websites (which I read after ordering, so I was a bit scared about it). (And no I don't work for them! I'll post stuff about others on here as well when I get stuff from them - I'm new to this stuff) 
I'm gonna have to start pinning and then get bloodwork to see if it's REALLY legit (learned from reading here!).


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 11, 2014)

Is that ben?


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Is that ben?



What or who is ben?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 12, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> What or who is ben?



An eagle amongst pigeons


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 13, 2014)

Okaaaaay. Cryptic. I like it.
Some advice please - I bumped my test to 200 mg twice a week.  Should I take adex 0.5 mg twice a week too?  Doing the HCG 500 subq twice a week as well.  Just added 2 u GH ED as well.  Too much for a newbie? This is the begining of week 4.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 13, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> Okaaaaay. Cryptic. I like it.
> Some advice please - I bumped my test to 200 mg twice a week.  Should I take adex 0.5 mg twice a week too?  Doing the HCG 500 subq twice a week as well.  Just added 2 u GH ED as well.  Too much for a newbie? This is the begining of week 4.


Hello, Matrix...400mg of test/ew(if it's not underdosed) does not automatically call for an AI. Unless you are having symptoms please leave the adex on the shelf. It's like taking the meds for an STD when your dick isn't leaking sludge and it doesn't burn when you pee?
 I assume you have adex on hand already? Anast/adex can be just as difficult if not more so to get than gear. Shits expensive.
2iu's of generics is a waste IMO. Even Serostim I would say a min of 4iu's split into morn and post workout. 
What about T4? What about slin? IMO you'd be better off saving your money that you're gonna spend on generic gh and buy more Tren and Mast. This is assuming this isn't your first cycle. If this is your first cycle I am gonna send bundy to your place to give you a wedgie and a sick indian burn because you're wasting your money and my time.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey BB9200- 
Well, the AI was prescribed by my TRT therapy doctor and he said I should take it, so I am.  I don't want no bitch titties! (And I certainly don't want my "dick leaking sludge"! BTW, eeeewwwww.)
I am going to start some Tren soon, but just waiting a bit till I get everything in order for PCT.  I don't want to come off it cold.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mickems (Oct 18, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> Okaaaaay. Cryptic. I like it.
> Some advice please - I bumped my test to 200 mg twice a week.  Should I take adex 0.5 mg twice a week too?  Doing the HCG 500 subq twice a week as well.  Just added 2 u GH ED as well.  Too much for a newbie? This is the begining of week 4.



you said this is start of wk4 and your bumping up test to 400mg wk. also your adding the tren. is this a cycle for you or trt w/ tren blast? just curious.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2014)

Why would you pct if you are on trt?


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 18, 2014)

This seems like a mess. You aren't ready for any Tren in this mix.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ya bro i dont spend a quarter on hoes...first get the suckin then mayb a happy meal later



All she gets is Dick, Weed, and Ignored....that's a D.W.I. my nigga 
TJ out.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 20, 2014)

I have heard of one of the aforementioned sites bud. I have a friend not in the community at all that used one got what he paid for some fuked up cholesterol and he is still fat as fuk.  take the boards advice there all good dudes/gals who want to see you succeed, just join us don't use us for a source. Hang around long enough and you will understand the community far out weighs any connection your trying to make for a quick fix. You have to put it all together and its all here all the knowledge and love you will need to build what your trying to achieve. its a science not a magic pill or shot


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 22, 2014)

I should've said "I'm thinking about trying a tren cycle when I learn more." And I'm learning a lot from all these different sites.
I want to get all the stuff for PCT just so I have it there.  Better that than going, "Oh shit, I'm gonna need some PCT when I stop this."  As to whether I "cruise" and "blast" I'm still learning, reading and asking questions.  Thanks for the helpful advice to a "mess".


----------



## Ironcrusher (Nov 5, 2014)

Defanitly takes time. I have put in little. I have been fortunate with a guy that landed a bad ass supplier so I pay a lot extra but way worth it. Like others say getting social makes it way to easy.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 6, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> I group NAPS in alongside ALIN, Uncle Z and IP. They wouldn't have been around all these yrs if they were complete scam and just stealing money. They all have had good products. The problem is the crap mixed in.
> Why a supplier with such a large customer base wouldn't ensure that their suppliers aren't top shelf is beyond me. They must seek out going out of biz deals and prices on bulk supplies that ensures them a margin that is almost pure profit. They know that they are going to be receiving new customers and orders everyday because guys are logging on for the first time every day.
> Some sources are of the belief that the whole thing(their biz) could be gone tomorrow and they need to get what they can while they are here.



S' a good call BB


----------

